# Penn Senator



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey surf guys, is it possible to cast bait using an older Penn Seantor or am I just looking for a bird nest disaster. I usually use the two I have for bottom fishing but they make awesome shark rigs also. I don't have a yak so it's usually wade and cast with a big spinning reel for me???


----------



## captduane (Feb 24, 2011)

If its a 4/0 or maybe a 6/0 yes you can cast with practice... 9/0 or larger, not gonna happen...If there is somebody who can throw a 9/0 or larger, please let me know so I can tip my hat to you:mpd:


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

It's all about your definition of "casting". If you mean lobbing your bait 10-40 yards into the gut in front of you, then Yes, you can cast a 4/0 or 6/0. If you mean "casting" over the next sandbar, then no, you can't. If your senator is a 3/0 with black sideplates, then they can be cast just like a Jigmaster, meaning they cast pretty good. I you have a 3/0 special, red sideplates, then the spool is solid and will cast ok but not as well as the regular 3/0. Either way, you can definately catch sharks in the second gut (usually the first really deep gut). 

Hope this helps and "Good Luck"

Roger


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

http://surfinsapo.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=5141

Check out Nick, start tipping that hat!

Personally I think you'd be bettter served buying a high capacity casting reel, swimming baits on the Senator, but casting it is definitely possible

jc


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Cylinder said:


> *It's all about your definition of "casting". If you mean lobbing your bait 10-40 yards into the gut in front of you, then Yes, you can cast a 4/0 or 6/0. If you mean "casting" over the next sandbar, then no, you can't.* If your senator is a 3/0 with black sideplates, then they can be cast just like a Jigmaster, meaning they cast pretty good. I you have a 3/0 special, red sideplates, then the spool is solid and will cast ok but not as well as the regular 3/0. Either way, you can definately catch sharks in the second gut (usually the first really deep gut).
> 
> Hope this helps and "Good Luck"
> 
> Roger


In the highlighted part or this quote I guess I would say,....

Depends on who is casting the darn things. :biggrin:


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I have a 4/0 and a 6/0 and I should have been more specific. I am going to hit the 61st Street Pier this Friday and would like to lob some shark bait out a ways as opposed to just dropping it straight down. I have used open face reels for bass but never tried anything as big as the Penns.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

ranger-370 said:


> Thanks everyone. I have a 4/0 and a 6/0 and I should have been more specific. I am going to hit the 61st Street Pier this Friday and would like to lob some shark bait out a ways as opposed to just dropping it straight down. I have used open face reels for bass but never tried anything as big as the Penns.


With practice you will do just fine casting the 4/0.

Good Fishing !


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

A 4/0 you should be fine as long as the spools tension is adjusted right and you have the right rod to umph it out there like your hitting a home run ! But it can be done me and my brother used to use 3/0 and 4/0 and 4/0 HLW and cast them like nobodys bussiness.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

you oughtta take the 4/0 out to a field and practice a little... if you're a bass fisherman you know the mechanics and theory but the difference in a curado tossing a crankbait or spinnerbait is WAY different than a senator and half a pound of weight & bait... I'd suggest cranking the spool tensioner down and slowly backing it off as you cast it and get comfortable with it

enjoy and post up a report...


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

jc said:


> *you oughtta take the 4/0 out to a field and practice a little... i*f you're a bass fisherman you know the mechanics and theory but the difference in a curado tossing a crankbait or spinnerbait is WAY different than a senator and half a pound of weight & bait... I'd suggest cranking the spool tensioner down and slowly backing it off as you cast it and get comfortable with it
> 
> enjoy and post up a report...


Great advice... and remember a broke-off weight can fly 3x further (or more) than when it is draggin line, so plan of having lots of extra open space.

I have a 6/0 on a 10' heavy Tsunami rod, and at the practice field with 8oz I can pitch it 60-80 yards. At the beach with bait, it is a lot less...

I don't use the "pendulum" cast - there is no way for the 1/3lb of mono to spool up fast enough to cast like that (for me). I cast off the ground, with the lead making a 270^ arc - weight starts at 9:00, rod tip low at 6:00, cast counterclockwise to 12:00, release spool about 3:00-2:00. It feels like a lazy cast, compared to casting my big spinner. Also - VERY IMPORTANT! To stop the spool, don't thumb the line, thumb the side of the spool. The line will burn your thumb, the spool won't. If I am wading in the surf, I us a variant of this cast, but with less line out, and a more overhead casting motion. Doesn't go as far, though.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

When you go out in the field to practice take a jug of fresh water to wet the line with. Also find one of those leather thumb gloves and if you can't find one of those take some burn ointment and a couple of band aids.


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 24, 2011)

*"field" practice*

The "field" is rough surfs, up at least to your waist in water with weight plus bait. You don't want to be like the 9/0 caster in the video and develop a cast that's ONLY good at the local football field, or maybe from the pier (unless you just want to cast on football fields and piers/banks only).

That means for surf fishing, you need to practice with weight plus bait, no more line out than will reach down to your waist or however deep you're going to wade, and somebody or something that will hit you and knock you off balance if you take more than about two seconds wind-up to throw the bait.

Bottom line, like some others have said about 3/0 or 4/0 is as big as most people can cast any real distance in surf fishing conditions. Even those take some practice and a rod with some serious spine. If the surfs are too rough or current too strong to kayak baits out, my 6/0 stays in the truck until just before dark, and then I yak them out anyway.

I find the best way to practice casting is keep sending out fresh baits or recasting your baits when the fish aren't biting.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i can cast a 4/0 wide pretty well, skip the 6/0

loop your surf rig so the hook and bait hangs on one of the spider weight tines and start with your back to where you want to end up the cast, then do a spin around whip cast.

take a bottle of dish soapy water and wet the line down well before ea cast

stop the bait as it just starts to hit the water w your thumb, not after


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone. I dug out an old 3/0 I had and cleaned it up. I have been practicing on the golf course behind my house and I think that I will take it on my next surf trip and see what I can do in the surf. Despite all your warnings I still ended up with a blister on my thumb when I first started...you just can't cure dumb:rotfl:..

I'll say it sure is different from my Curados~~


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I can cast my 4/0 about 20-30 yards with 1/2 pound of lead,steel,bait without a birdy most of the time if it is not directly into a 20mph wind. I never tried to cast my 6/0 or 9/0. I can cast a 309 and a jigmaster or squidder a pretty long way with a chunk of mullet and a 6 ounce sticker.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*An Alternative to an /0 reel*

If your looking for a Shark Size castable reel you might consider a Penn 555....
They are not as strong as a 4/0 but they hold just about the same amount of
line....And it will catch about 99.99% of the fish you will hang in the surf....
and you can cast it or yak it out...
My $0.02.
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

I have the same reels as you and cast my 4s just fine. I had to practice a bit on my street. Learned... Get your line wet first, your thumb will thank you. I have watched a man who was way better than me cast a 9 40 or so yards. The thought of all the time it would take me to un tangle the giant mess it would make I just stick with casting the 4.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Mustad7731 said:


> If your looking for a Shark Size castable reel you might consider a Penn 555....
> They are not as strong as a 4/0 but they hold just about the same amount of
> line....And it will catch about 99.99% of the fish you will hang in the surf....
> and you can cast it or yak it out...
> ...


What he said penn 555 or daiwa sealine 50 will catch most any fish you hook, much easier to throw and far less burned thumbs. I can and do cast my 4/0 and super 6, but when it comes down to it a smaller reel will get the job done. reeling in a bull red wont be such a drag, and the better gear ratio results in far less jetty snags.


----------



## CaptJinx (4 mo ago)

ranger-370 said:


> Hey surf guys, is it possible to cast bait using an older Penn Seantor or am I just looking for a bird nest disaster. I usually use the two I have for bottom fishing but they make awesome shark rigs also. I don't have a yak so it's usually wade and cast with a big spinning reel for me???


Good question for me, I have 3 25 y/o Senators myself so I was about to ask same question.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I bought a Special senator 4/0 wide a long time ago to have something that would pull spider weights and keep them coming while surf fishing for bull reds. I learned to cast it well and could get more than 40 yards from a pier and a good 30 in the surf almost waist deep. I used the cast control on the side and would get it just right for whatever bait/weight I was casting.
I don't surf fish anymore and catch my bull reds from a boat with totally different tackle. But just for grins I got it out the other trip and put it on a 7'6" rod and boy will it crank in a bull red or medium shark well from a boat. They are well made and a smooth reel for big fish, and do a great job of keeping a sinker traveling with the high speed retrieve.
I use either an Ambassador 7000 or a Triton 200 on a 7' 3" catfish rod for the bull reds and sharks in the boat.


----------

